# Tescos open in Stokes Croft. Bristol. Squatters evicted, riot police called in



## big eejit (Apr 15, 2011)

Apparently the Tescos is now open in Stokes Croft. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathantaphouse/5620928717/in/pool-46594087@N00/

Of course the tories' localism agenda only applies if what the locals want coincides with what multinational corporates want. 

Wonder how many people will use it. 

Probably be the death of the two 'best' supermarkets in Bristol:


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2011)

I never go in those anyway. I will probably go into Tesco if I go up to the post office on Stokes Croft, although I tend to avoid that as well as it's full of skanks. Having said that, if it's anything like the other Tesco Express by the bus station it will be a crock of shit. I've lost count of the times I've gone in there and walked straight back out again because they have no sandwiches or milk.


----------



## Thora (Apr 15, 2011)

They're always really rude in there anyway.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 19, 2011)

I have used it already. It just a supermarket, can't see what the fuss is about especially considering it was a supermarket years ago. The only thing I objected to was one of the 'local' protesters who accosted me in the loudest braying posho voice you'll hear this side of a Countryside Alliance meet and offered me their alternative ware which seemed to consist old and gnarled vegetables.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 19, 2011)

Also, living on Church Road we have three supermarkets inc a Tescos and local shops continue to thrive including an old fashion ironmongers and a pie shop.


----------



## xenon (Apr 20, 2011)

Is it true Bristol has one of the highest Tesco per capita ratio's in the country? 

Half arsed Googling does turn up that according to Tesco, Bristol's the city they sell most Viagra in. Every little helps.


----------



## Geri (Apr 20, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> I have used it already. It just a supermarket, can't see what the fuss is about especially considering it was a supermarket years ago. The only thing I objected to was one of the 'local' protesters who accosted me in the loudest braying posho voice you'll hear this side of a Countryside Alliance meet and offered me their alternative ware which seemed to consist old and gnarled vegetables.


 
I went in there this morning, it was a little odd being the only customer - the one by the bus station I usually go in is always packed! Better range of stuff, e.g. bread rolls and cakes, which they don't have in the other one. There were no protestors, just a tramp asleep under a blanket outside.

I'm not bothered if a shop is "local" or not. I don't really care if I am giving my money to Tesco plc or Councillor Abdul Malik, they are both making a profit out of me.


----------



## teccuk (Apr 20, 2011)

Geri said:


> I went in there this morning, it was a little odd being the only customer - the one by the bus station I usually go in is always packed! Better range of stuff, e.g. bread rolls and cakes, which they don't have in the other one. There were no protestors, just a tramp asleep under a blanket outside.
> 
> I'm not bothered if a shop is "local" or not. I don't really care if I am giving my money to Tesco plc or Councillor Abdul Malik, they are both making a profit out of me.



Yeah but at least Abdul spends the profits on a metallic gold Range Rover with "4bdu1" number plates... ah wait... i see your point. 

Quite exciting all this. Did they get the booze license? 

Xenon, on the news this morning, they reckoned it was Portsmouth [/unverified]


----------



## Riklet (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd rather give my money any of the thieving bastards who aren't tesco really.  And they are sometimes thieving bastards to be fair, quite funny how the 'bests' and a few other places just make up the prices past a certain time, especially with booze.  Then again, can't complain when you're getting sold cider at 6am on a sunday haha, even at £4.50 a bottle 

Hope the Tescos stays empty and people keep trying to use monopoly money there, personally!


----------



## big eejit (Apr 21, 2011)

Some reasons why it's better to spend your money with local robbing bastards rather than multinational corporate robbing bastards:

http://www.tescopoly.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=735&Itemid=172

Some of the headlines are (more info on the site):


Supermarkets erode local choice as smaller, independent shops struggle to compete. Between 1997 and 2002 more than 13,000 specialist stores around the UK closed. 

Supermarkets siphon money away from local communities and towards shareholders and distant corporations.

Supermarkets destroy local jobs. Supermarket claims that new stores bring in jobs fail to consider the wider picture of independent retailer bankruptcies. A 1998 study by the National Retailer Planning Forum (NRPF) examining the employment impacts of 93 superstore openings between 1991 and 1994 found that they resulted in a net loss of more than 25,000 jobs or 276 per store opened.

Supermarkets generate waste and over-package. 

Supermarkets exploit suppliers and damage the environment.

Tescos etc rely on us being a crop of lazy consumers that they can harvest to generate their huge profits. At the moment we can still choose if we want to be part of that herd or not. I'd rather not.


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2011)

It's not laziness if you are at work full time and supermarkets are the only place open when you need to go shopping.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 21, 2011)

I've been hearing the sound of a helicopter all afternoon and evening, turns out according to Twitter they're evicting more squatters and tesco protestors right now, massive police presence by the look of the photos too.


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2011)

You're just caught in the system with your 9-5 job. Squatting is all about being free, yeah?


----------



## teccuk (Apr 21, 2011)

Went past today. 

Empty shop with two checkout staff. One security guard inside. two security guards on the roof. 

No customers. 

Two protesters. 

Seems pretty obvious that no-one wants it there. Are Tesco's really just keeping it there as a loss leader to spite the locals...


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2011)

I might start popping in on my way home from work. If they have no customers I should be able to pick up quite a few reduced items. If any crusties try and stop me they can fuck right off.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like it's all going off in Stokes Croft. Police helicopters flying over here.

http://plixi.com/p/94604376

Fuck off Tescos.


----------



## embree (Apr 21, 2011)

Gerry1time said:


> I've been hearing the sound of a helicopter all afternoon and evening, turns out according to Twitter they're evicting more squatters and tesco protestors right now, massive police presence by the look of the photos too.


 
Evicting the squat opposite Tescos. The one that isn't any bother to anyone and has been there for years


----------



## Nikolai (Apr 21, 2011)

*Stokes croft riot police thing. Mental.*

Kicking off in Stokes Croft this evening. Riot police EVERYWHERE. Lots of people fighting. fighting mainly with the police. just a lot of rioting. police tried to raid that squat that's right near the new tesco.. and then everything kicked off. Anyone seen the chopper?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2011)

Why the eviction?


----------



## strung out (Apr 22, 2011)

police report here... http://www.avonandsomerset.police.uk/LocalPages/NewsDetails.aspx?nsid=23224&t=1&lid=1

acting on intelligence apparently. don't think it was an eviction.


----------



## strung out (Apr 22, 2011)

i stand corrected, apparently it is evictions... http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news...-continue/article-3474865-detail/article.html


----------



## embree (Apr 22, 2011)

There's a full on riot going on on Stokes Croft = Tescos has had its windows done and a cop car's been smashed up


----------



## mr_eko (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah man saw it all was in the pipe & slipper when they raided telepathic heights.  what did they think would happen if they turned up mob handed at 9 pm on a Thursday night before bank holiday friday?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 22, 2011)

Nikolai said:


> Anyone seen the chopper?


 
Difficult to miss when it's been flying around overhead for best part of six hours.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...-Bristol-Stokes-Croft?p=11705666#post11705666


----------



## Riklet (Apr 22, 2011)

Twitter is absolutely RAMMED with posts about #stokescroft considering it's almost 3am hah.

There is another thread in politics btw, and also one on the new Tescos situation (possibly linked with this) guys, just in case you've not seen 'em


----------



## Riklet (Apr 22, 2011)

Realistically could Tescos ever close a branch? Have they ever done so before....? My instinct when setting my mind into 'evil boardroom director' mode (ie, moon-mode) is no chance, it'd set a dangerous precedent.

I'm liking the idea of it not getting used much and remaining as some kind of abandoned iconic art installation personally, but that's probably a bit fanciful


----------



## big eejit (Apr 22, 2011)

Just got back from the riot. Absolute chaos. Fires all along Stokes Croft. Tescos trashed. Police everywhere. Bad timing by the police to go into somewhere so sensitive at the start of a long bank holiday.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2011)

From the Avon and Somerset cops site:



> Police last night (Thursday April 21) arrested four people following an operation in Cheltenham Road, Stokes Croft.
> 
> Acting on intelligence, officers detained offenders who had committed significant offences.
> 
> ...



Not sure what a "possible" petrol bomb looks like.

(*threads merged)


----------



## embree (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow.

Went up there about 11ish when I saw posts about what was happening. Big stand off on the Chelt Road/Glos Road junction with lines of cops and around 15 vans, many from Gwent police. Bottles and rocks being thrown. Police started pushing rioters down Ashley Road and a giant game of cat and mouse started in streets between Ashley Road and City Road, turning a Stokes Croft situation into a St Pauls situation. Ended up back on Stokes Croft with police charges, crowd scattered and ran, stand off resumed. Everywhere bins were being emptied of ammunition and set alight as barricades. More side street cat and mouse on the Kingsdown side around Nine Tree Hill. Eventually the police fucked off en masse with the inevitable result of rioters descending on Tesco and putting the windows in. Cop 4wd abandoned near Tesco with the inevitable result - a door was being ripped off before it got rescued  when the police came screaming back in, more scattering and running, more barricades, more cat and mouse. An hour or so later, cops fucked off again, more destruction of Tesco, shutters being pulled up, main sign paint bombed, small sign ripped down. Cops returned, more scattering down Ashley Road. Dying down around 5am.

Telepathic Heights squat still occupied, lots of debris around Stokes Croft, Cheltenham Road, Ashley Road and City Road. Local residents coming out with brooms to sweep up and giving the cops a piece of their mind. No shops/take aways touched other than Tesco which has been well and truly smashed up on the outside. No idea whether anybody got in or not. Didn't seem to be many nickings though I did see one or two.

Yes, it was a proper riot. A smallish one but proper all the same. The cops dropped a massive bollock tonight


----------



## embree (Apr 22, 2011)

Allegations on Indymedia (yeah I know) that they were acting on suspicion of a planned petrol bomb attack on Tesco. I obviously have zero idea as to the credibility of this


----------



## embree (Apr 22, 2011)

Ben Mosley, Labour candidate for Cabot ward, tweeting that he wonders how many of the 'violent' people actually live on Stokes Croft. I recognised loads and they're all local you cunt. Much easier to riot when you can nip home for toilet breaks and a cup of tea


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 22, 2011)

was sent this.. haven't seen it yet....


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2011)

Are they _allowed _to use dogs as weapons ?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 22, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Are they _allowed _to use dogs as weapons ?


 
Sorry, were you _asleep_ for the inquest into the death of Ian Tomlinson?


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2011)

Does anyone remember the name of the club that used to be there, before it was Jesters? I think it began with an M. I used to go there a lot.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 22, 2011)

That was a grand way to celebrate  good friday. Good work Bristol!


----------



## Nikolai (Apr 22, 2011)

still waiting for some good independent media reporting on last night - 

interesting times...


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> Does anyone remember the name of the club that used to be there, before it was Jesters? I think it began with an M. I used to go there a lot.



It was the Malaap club.

I am pretty sure before the Malaap club it was a supermarket!

oh the irony..


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 22, 2011)

Can someone tell the protestors, media and other Johnny-come-latelys that the Tescos and squat are not on Stokes Croft, pedantic I know but it annoys me. I even saw a report on the EP site calling it Gloucester Road


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 22, 2011)

xenon said:


> Is it true Bristol has one of the highest Tesco per capita ratio's in the country?
> 
> Half arsed Googling does turn up that according to Tesco, Bristol's the city they sell most Viagra in. Every little helps.



I thought Viagra was a prescription only drug, didnt realise it was sold over the counter


----------



## embree (Apr 22, 2011)

Winds me up too but in their defence I think the lower Cheltenham Road is pretty much of a part with Stokes Croft. Certainly has more in common with it than it does with the Arches end of the Cheltenham Road.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 22, 2011)

Copper on BBC News sayinig that people had been spotted going into the squat carrying bottles. Someone was also spotted on the roof with a petrol can. So they had to go in and make arrests as they were clearly making petrol bombs.

Lame. Even if the spotting bit is true, which is very doubtful IMO, the police would raiding 100s of houses every day if they always acted on such a flimsy pretext.

Nothing to do with Tescos moving into the area and throwing their weight around to get rid of some neighbours they didn't like then?


----------



## embree (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely nothing to do with that at all, no sir


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2011)

editor said:


> Not sure what a "possible" petrol bomb looks like.


a bottle


----------



## Riklet (Apr 22, 2011)

Crusties equipped with an arsenal of milk bottles hidden in their fridge in custody, after successful anti-terror raids against a bomb making factory.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 22, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> I thought Viagra was a prescription only drug, didnt realise it was sold over the counter


 
Fairly recent change - they can now sell limited quantities of the lowest dose OTC.


----------



## pk (Apr 22, 2011)

Fuck Tescos. Victory to the people of Stokes Croft.


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> It was the Malaap club.
> 
> I am pretty sure before the Malaap club it was a supermarket!
> 
> oh the irony..



Yeah, that was it. I think it was a supermarket before that, I seem to remember shopping in there when I lived on Richmond Road.

You must remember the days of the old Full Marks bookshop and the Demolition Diner.


----------



## Thora (Apr 22, 2011)

You weren't down there rioting last night then Geri?


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2011)

Thora said:


> You weren't down there rioting last night then Geri?


 
No, I was sound asleep. I've usually had enough of the area during the day to want to go back there at night.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 22, 2011)

Some of the pics I took last night:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stringberd/sets/72157626552252992/


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2011)

Good pics.


----------



## embree (Apr 22, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Some of the pics I took last night:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stringberd/sets/72157626552252992/


 
You must have been on Nine Tree Hill and thereabouts more or less the same time as I was

And you're right, sprinting up Nine Tree Hill was a good measure of the shape I'm in!


----------



## big eejit (Apr 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> Good pics.


 
Cheers. Would have been better if I'd been braver.



embree said:


> You must have been on Nine Tree Hill and thereabouts more or less the same time as I was
> 
> And you're right, sprinting up Nine Tree Hill was a good measure of the shape I'm in!



Maybe we spoke. I chatted with a few people on the hill. I think some of them were trying to check out if I was police. Or maybe everyone was just feeling extra comradely.


----------



## Mad Mick (Apr 23, 2011)

*Are you having a laugh*



big eejit said:


> Just got back from the riot. Absolute chaos. Fires all along Stokes Croft. Tescos trashed. Police everywhere. Bad timing by the police to go into somewhere so sensitive at the start of a long bank holiday.


 
- This is not a *sensitive *area, it's not Moss Side or Toxteth. Just a few arsehole straw suckers and the local dibble that have no idea how to deal with some angry kids.


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2011)

'straw suckers'?


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 23, 2011)

strung out said:


> 'straw suckers'?


 
he's talking about you


----------



## embree (Apr 23, 2011)

Mad Mick said:


> - This is not a *sensitive *area, it's not Moss Side or Toxteth. Just a few arsehole straw suckers and the local dibble that have no idea how to deal with some angry kids.


 
fuck off


----------



## Mad Mick (Apr 24, 2011)

*Point proven*



embree said:


> fuck off


 
And just to confirm the nations view of you shit kickers - there you are !


----------



## embree (Apr 24, 2011)

Not really mate. If you've got anything interesting to say, say it. Otherwise, fuck off


----------



## Mad Mick (Apr 24, 2011)

*Not exactly Oscar Wilde*



embree said:


> Not really mate. If you've got anything interesting to say, say it. Otherwise, fuck off


 
OOOOOOH !!!! get you, with so much interesting stuff to say about a poxy Tesco store opening in a shit hole area and a few DHSS scroungers kicking off with the cops.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2011)

It's DWP now. Perhaps you'll find a warmer reception if you fuck off to HYS comment threads, or youtube comment threads.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 24, 2011)

'Mad' Mick working up a bit of controversy, yesterday.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 24, 2011)

c/o Ian Bone details of two remanded in custody and Tesco to re-open 28th April


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2011)

shit 
from that link



			
				bone said:
			
		

> The other is a 20 year old former Irish traveller who had recently moved in to the Telepathic Heights squat after being evicted and/or booted out of other local squats. He pleaded guilty to possession of a petrol bomb and threatening to use it. Allegedly he went into Tesco’s and made the threat, hence the calls from Tesco security to the cops. Hence the raid. Allegedly. His lifestyle/background is described as chaotic by those who know him, he can barely read nor write. He only had a duty solicitor in court. Remanded to a crown court sentencing hearing. Could face 5 years plus. Remanded to Bristol prison.


----------



## Mad Mick (Apr 24, 2011)

*Happy jere*



DotCommunist said:


> It's DWP now. Perhaps you'll find a warmer reception if you fuck off to HYS comment threads, or youtube comment threads.


 
No quite happy here with the pond life.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2011)

bully for you


----------



## big eejit (Apr 25, 2011)

With flcikr you can look at stats to see how many people have looked at your pics and sometimes which website they came from. I'm getting quite a few visits from the South Wales Police Forum - http:/ /swpf.org/forum/index.php

Fortunately there's no-one caught on camera doing anything naughty on any of my pics.

Edit to chop URL


----------



## xenon (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentis...tesco-bristol?commentpage=2#start-of-comments

CiF piece in today's Guardian


----------



## big eejit (Apr 26, 2011)

Blimey. BBC reporter on Points West just referred to last week's riot as "the Easter uprising".

Maybe wants to check his history books before using language like that!


----------



## embree (Apr 26, 2011)

Saw them doing interviews on Cheltenham Road today - what was the report like? Saw Cllr Rogers and briefly considered accosting him for talking shit on Twitter. Also wondered whether he really wanted to be in town kissing his leader's arse


----------



## big eejit (Apr 26, 2011)

Only saw the back end of the report. It seemed fairly balanced. 

Cllr Rogers was understanding of peoples' concerns about Tescos getting planning permission via the back door. Must be election time.

Which is probably also why he was avoiding Clegg.


----------



## embree (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds better than the usual agenda laden shite in the BEP at any rate


----------



## teccuk (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm always out of town when things go down.

Rogers will say whatever he thinks will help. LD's are screwed in briz and he knows it. 

Mr mick. Kindly fuck off with the rest of the reactionary shit bags onto the beps comment threads.

Tories in power, youth unemployment, and a long hot summer ahead. Bring it on.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 27, 2011)

Police have confiscated equipment and blocked road to stop film / photos of Bristol riot being shown in park in St WErburghs:

http://twitter.com/#!/ayiasophia


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.stwerburghs.org/index.ph..._Cinema_stopped_by_police_in_Mina_Rd_Park.txt


----------



## teccuk (Apr 27, 2011)

Hah. Wut? Helicopter to stop a film showing. Hahah.

Wonder if demo will go ahead tomorrow. Will wonder up from work in respectable work clothes about 7ish onwards and see. 

Love the way Facebook pull any group that's even remotely controversial nowadays.


----------



## embree (Apr 28, 2011)

There's a post on Bris Indymedia from the organiser of the facebook event going to great lengths to say it's cancelled, nothing to do with him etc etc. Been leant on, won't stop something from happening


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 28, 2011)

Total police overkill again last night - lots of young plod wanting round two, quite obvious just from observing them.


----------



## embree (Apr 28, 2011)

Have to admit even I'm a bit agog at this. What on earth did they think was going to happen?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 28, 2011)

"We believed there was a very real risk to the local community if the screening were to go ahead in a public park." - same line as last thursday. Lessons learnt.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 28, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> "We believed there was a very real risk to the local community if the screening were to go ahead in a public park." - same line as last thursday. Lessons learnt.



Translation: "We believed there was a very real risk that the screening would make us look even more stupid so we decided to put a stop to it. Because we can. PS the bill for all the overtime and the helicopter is in your next council tax demand."


----------



## big eejit (Apr 28, 2011)

Great account of police using their new discretionary powers to do whatever they want http://is.gd/qwbSsx


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 28, 2011)

Sucks, it's getting worrying this stuff. This did make me lol tho...



> I just cannot imagine what you’d have to do to start a riot in St Werburghs. Steal someone’s best tofu recipe?



ETA: The link to the film people weren't allowed to watch is . Feel free to share it across your social networks as widely as possible


----------



## Geri (Apr 28, 2011)

Why would anyone take small children to see film of a riot?


----------



## Thora (Apr 28, 2011)

Geri said:


> Why would anyone take small children to see film of a riot?


 
Social Services get funny about you leaving them at home on their own.


----------



## Geri (Apr 28, 2011)

Thora said:


> Social Services get funny about you leaving them at home on their own.


 
Typical St Werburghs. I suppose Disney is too tame now.


----------



## Thora (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd rather watch a film about a riot than Disney, I've already seen all the good ones.


----------



## Geri (Apr 28, 2011)

In the real revolution these clowns wouldn't stand a chance.

Is it true that the Sofa Riot shop at the bottom of Nine Tree Hill has changed it's name?


----------



## big eejit (Apr 28, 2011)

Unlucky for Sofa Riot they shut down a few weeks ago. Another couple of weeks and they would have had massive media exposure being right at the heart of it.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 28, 2011)

NachoDuff Ignacio Jorge Penado
by bristolukuncut
#StokesCroft live broadcasting on 

http://ustre.am/ybw4


----------



## big eejit (Apr 28, 2011)

Riot police back on Stokes Croft tonight:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/telep...an75.net&utm_source=8147424&utm_medium=social


----------



## embree (Apr 28, 2011)

may have a wander up in a bit


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 29, 2011)

kicking off by the looks of things


----------



## strung out (Apr 29, 2011)

yup, hearing stories of horse charges down cheltenham road


----------



## embree (Apr 29, 2011)

Demo outside Magic Box/Telepathic Heights hit the road at midnight, marched down Stokes Croft. Some objects thrown. Mounted police charge drove the crowd back up towards Ashley Road. Dogs brought in. Ashley Road junction kettled.

Bottle throwing and barricades down Brigstocke Road (St Pauls), quite a few local kids in St Pauls having a go. Kettle apparently seeing sit down protests, police driving vans at people sitting in road etc. Roaming groups of masked up kids launching occasional bottle attacks at police lines. Quite a few vans just fucked off, may be dying down a litte.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2011)

summer of fun has jest begun


----------



## big eejit (Apr 29, 2011)

DJD3TOX Ralph Mundy
by bindymedia
#stokescroft Seems to be a stand-off between squatters and police on Telepathic roof. Squatters evading police by moving to other roofs.

Police move in again whilst rioters distracted by Royal Wedding.


----------



## BlackArab (May 1, 2011)

Geri said:


> Yeah, that was it. I think it was a supermarket before that, I seem to remember shopping in there when I lived on Richmond Road.
> 
> You must remember the days of the old Full Marks bookshop and the Demolition Diner.



Apols, I'm currently without the net. I remembered the name of the supermarket it was called Bi-Lo. Funny enough it being there did not have any affect on Licata's, Gallifords et al. I remember the other two well, in fact I am old enough to remember when Rita was still serving at the kebab shop and you could eat at Slix without risking food poisining.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 3, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> I am old enough to remember when...you could eat at Slix without risking food poisining.


 
I don't believe you! Totally implausible!


----------



## TopCat (May 9, 2011)

So how many are the plod looking for now?


----------



## embree (May 10, 2011)

TopCat said:


> So how many are the plod looking for now?


 
Quick look at the A&S mugshots shows 166 different pics they want to identify, seven of which have already been done (or so they say).


----------



## big eejit (May 12, 2011)

Much better than banksy:




tesco kiss by Dru Marland, on Flickr


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2011)

embree said:


> Quick look at the A&S mugshots shows 166 different pics they want to identify, seven of which have already been done (or so they say).


 
I'm sure one of them is Joanna Yeates' landlord.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Much better than banksy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
brilliant! ironic that "Hedd" is peace in Welsh


----------



## big eejit (May 12, 2011)

Even the Mail is kicking Tescos over falsifying statistics to justify new branches:

"Tesco has been found guilty of using bogus statistics in a bid to win public backing for its efforts to expand its supermarket empire.

Britain's biggest retailer sent leaflets to residents in an Essex town claiming its own research demonstrated there was a 'need and demand' for a new supermarket.

However, the telephone poll used as the basis of the claim showed that just 38 out of the 440 people surveyed wanted a new supermarket - 8.6per cent."

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ce-town-needed-supermarket.html#ixzz1M9576Itp


----------



## embree (May 12, 2011)

Geri said:


> I'm sure one of them is Joanna Yeates' landlord.


 
to be fair, the usual plod tactic of arresting the neighbourhood oddball and fitting him up has come unstuck here. Too much choice


----------



## big eejit (May 12, 2011)

Word is that Tescos plan to reopen before the Stokes Croft street fest on weekend of May 21st. Which seems insensitive and stupid. So not unexpected.


----------



## embree (May 12, 2011)

Yes, I can see that going well


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 13, 2011)

They'll no doubt put out some special Tesco 'Welcome to Stokes Croft' bunting, in a spirit of conciliation. Maybe even run their own ye olde village shoppe-style stall giving out free cups of squash and cake. Probably run a tombola for charity.


----------



## BlackArab (May 13, 2011)

DaveCinzano said:


> I don't believe you! Totally implausible!



Lol! It was the takeaway of choice circa 1989, I only went to Rita's when the queue was too big! pm toy you btw


----------



## teccuk (May 18, 2011)

I heard a rumour yesterday that the shop was re-opening, as behind the boards they had restocked etc. 

Did it? I rarely go past the city road junction.


----------



## Geri (May 18, 2011)

I cycled up as far as Ashley Road about 5pm, the boards were still up.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 19, 2011)

Just seen this for those as may be interested;



> *Stokes Croft Open Forum Monday, May 23rd 6:30 - 8:30pm Salvation Army 6 Ashley Road, St Pauls Bristol BS6 5NL*
> 
> In response to the recent disturbances on Cheltenham Road, The Ashley Easton and Lawrence Hill Neighbourhood Partnership will be holding an open forum meeting specifically to provide you with an opportunity to meet Senior representatives from the City Council and Police who will be available to listen and answer questions. The open forum will also be used as a time for discussing how to move forward.


----------



## jakethesnake (May 19, 2011)

Report about the riots on Radio 4 right now... will be on i-player later.


----------



## jakethesnake (May 20, 2011)

^^ Was rather dull.


----------



## teccuk (May 24, 2011)

T'is open again. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-13516785

Anyone at the big meeting last night?


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

They have beefed up security though  



> Today, the staff at the Tesco Express store we've spoken to say it's business as usual. The shop certainly looks smart with the smell of fresh paint greeting you as you walk in and window cleaners were still working first thing this morning. The staff say they're happy to be at the shop but *the company have employed 2 security staff* there just in case.



http://www.jackbristol.com/newscent...l-tesco-express-has-re-opened-in-bristol-6122


----------



## big eejit (May 24, 2011)

The 'chairman of the PRSC' guides the Guardian around Stokes Croft:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/video/2011/may/24/tesco-protests-stokes-croft-video?CMP=twt_fd


----------



## butchersapron (May 24, 2011)

He told me 3 weeks ago that the police wouldn't dare arrest him - such would be the popular anger. Weird how trhat lot have changed from moaning about their statues being torn down and used as bricks to attack the police with to being the face of the riot. Recuperation in living colour.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They have beefed up security though
> 
> 
> 
> > the company have employed 2 security staff there just in case



Tesco was already using two different security companies at the Cheltenham Road site, which has been under 24 hour security occupation for many, many months - IIRC  'protest specialists' from Shergroup - plus another firm for static guards on the door during trading hours. Other Express & Metro stores use static guards as a matter of routine (eg the Marlborough Street one by the bus station).


----------



## teccuk (May 24, 2011)

big eejit said:


> The 'chairman of the PRSC' guides the Guardian around Stokes Croft:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/video/2011/may/24/tesco-protests-stokes-croft-video?CMP=twt_fd


 
Enjoyed that. Walk past some of that every day and never really noticed it! Lunchtime walks i think.


----------



## chazegee (May 24, 2011)

Fuck me, Stokes was brilliant this weekend.


----------



## chazegee (May 24, 2011)

Apart from getting in a cat food fight with my "mate"


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2011)

chazegee said:


> Fuck me, Stokes was brilliant this weekend.


 
Did they give you a free banana or something?


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2011)

pendant


----------



## BlackArab (May 26, 2011)

teccuk said:


> T'is open again. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-13516785
> 
> Anyone at the big meeting last night?



Yep and the one the week before. Lots of people showboating for the media unfortunately. A Tescos bigwig was there and was available to discuss things afterwards with people which seemed brave at first but everyone was pretty calm. Apparently some of the antis are planning their own food co-op now within the area. What impact this will have on existing independant local traders wasn't mentioned however...


----------



## big eejit (May 27, 2011)

More Chris Chalkley focused national media stuff on Stokes Croft:

"The PRSC is the brainchild of Chalkley and, unsurprisingly, a large part of his strategy involves making and selling china designed by local artists. "It's like Royal Doulton on acid," he says, showing me round his warehouse."

Surely no-one says anything's like something else 'on acid' any more?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/may/26/stokes-croft-protest-tesco-rioting


----------



## embree (May 27, 2011)

I hope the Guardian's charging him for these advertising puff pieces


----------



## Geri (May 27, 2011)

> "Dear Mr Chalkley," begins one comment on the PRSC blog. "Do you think that you could possibly stop parking your van across the cycle lane and the pavement? . . . Your aspiration to the leadership of the Stokes Croft community does not exempt you from normal legal and moral obligations."



Seems like I am not the only person he has pissed off with this. I didn't even realise it was his van until a few weeks ago. I had been considering reporting it to the council. 

Maybe he is doing a lot of good stuff, but he is turning Stokes Croft into the sort of place I hate - a drippy hippy middle class enclave.


----------



## big eejit (May 27, 2011)

Evening Post story on how big supermarkets are strangling independent shops in Bristol. 

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news...cal-shops/article-3602924-detail/article.html

(The meeting in the story takes place on Whiteladies Road not Stokes Croft so Evening Post is not even insulting about the participants. No mention of work-shy Clifton spongers anywhere!)


----------



## Geri (May 27, 2011)

Independent shops are great, if you live near some good ones (like Gloucester Road, say). But if you are stuck in the middle of nowhere with one overpriced corner shop, a supermarket would be a godsend. In my dad's village all they have is a Co-op and their prices are 20-30% higher than Tesco or Asda. The result is that everyone with a car just drives up to Cribbs Causeway to do their shopping, and those without cars just have to lump it.


----------



## big eejit (May 27, 2011)

Geri said:


> Independent shops are great, if you live near some good ones (like Gloucester Road, say). But if you are stuck in the middle of nowhere with one overpriced corner shop, a supermarket would be a godsend. In my dad's village all they have is a Co-op and their prices are 20-30% higher than Tesco or Asda. The result is that everyone with a car just drives up to Cribbs Causeway to do their shopping, and those without cars just have to lump it.



To be fair they probably have higher costs than Tescos etc and can't get their produce at the screwed into the ground prices that Tescos do. 

Having said that, when I'm in charge every village will have a state shop selling basic produce at a fair fixed price. And any profiteers will be taken out and shot.


----------



## Geri (May 27, 2011)

> Four years ago, says Katy Bauer, curator of the newly founded Stokes Croft museum,"this was a sad, alienated community. People were nervous of each other." The homeless, and those from the local addiction clinic, were some of the most isolated. Now, says Bauer, "they are very much part of our community."



Katy Bauer, curator of the Stokes Croft museum, who lives in Clifton and sells teapots that cost £60.


----------



## embree (May 27, 2011)

Stop quoting these people Geri, you're making me want to kill


----------



## Geri (May 27, 2011)

These are your new overlords.


----------



## embree (May 27, 2011)

*readies flame thrower*

they'll never take me alive!


----------



## teccuk (May 28, 2011)

Geri said:


> Katy Bauer, curator of the Stokes Croft museum, who lives in Clifton and sells teapots that cost £60.


 
Seriously?


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2011)

teccuk said:


> Seriously?


 
http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news/TREASURING-STOKES-CROFT/article-2523775-detail/article.html

http://stokescroft.wordpress.com/20...ew-manufactory-opens-its-doors-for-christmas/


----------



## embree (May 28, 2011)

Mental innit


----------



## teccuk (Jun 1, 2011)

Hah! Well got to make a living somehow.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 1, 2011)

Geri said:


> Independent shops are great, if you live near some good ones (like Gloucester Road, say). But if you are stuck in the middle of nowhere with one overpriced corner shop, a supermarket would be a godsend. In my dad's village all they have is a Co-op and their prices are 20-30% higher than Tesco or Asda. The result is that everyone with a car just drives up to Cribbs Causeway to do their shopping, and those without cars just have to lump it.



It might help independent shops if some of them opened later. btw Co-op's seem to be more expensive everywhere. I know a few staff members who won't shop their even with staff discounts.


----------



## Geri (Jun 2, 2011)

£2 for a packet of chorizo in Co-op, compared to £1.20 in Tesco - big difference!


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 10, 2011)

Bit more backstory and photos now it's going through the courts - http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Bris...ouble-jailed/story-13806378-detail/story.html


----------



## big eejit (Nov 10, 2011)

Geri said:


> £2 for a packet of chorizo in Co-op, compared to £1.20 in Tesco - big difference!



Or you could go to Murray's for freshly sliced stuff and pay for as much as you need. And pay less than at Tescos.

Is this a new record for the longest pause in a discussion about the price of chorizo?


----------



## Geri (Nov 10, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Or you could go to Murray's for freshly sliced stuff and pay for as much as you need. And pay less than at Tescos.
> 
> Is this a new record for the longest pause in a discussion about the price of chorizo?



What/where is Murrays?


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 10, 2011)

It's the really good butcher up the glos rd, although tbf I've always found their deli stuff much more expensive that the co-op a few doors down. Their bacon's the best in Bristol tho, fwiw.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 11, 2011)

Dave Giles is better (and cheaper).


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 11, 2011)

Yep, apart from the bacon.


----------



## Geri (Nov 11, 2011)

Maybe I will check them out next time I go up Gloucester Road. We only have halal butchers around here.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 11, 2011)

Gerry1time said:


> Bit more backstory and photos now it's going through the courts - http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Bris...ouble-jailed/story-13806378-detail/story.html



Oh look Bristol anarchists favourite political prisoner! Instead of jail, shame they couldn't just tie the prick to a lamppost in Stapleton Road. Wish he'd gone to Ashfield.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 11, 2011)

Geri said:


> Maybe I will check them out next time I go up Gloucester Road. We only have halal butchers around here.




http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/r-jenkins-bristol


----------



## Geri (Nov 12, 2011)

BlackArab said:


> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/r-jenkins-bristol



That's miles away from me!


----------



## big eejit (Nov 12, 2011)

Gerry1time said:


> Yep, apart from the bacon.



And sausages. Paeckarts Butchers (AKA The Sausage King) by the arches does the best sausages.

_I am the Sausage King, I can do anything.*_

*So long as it's sausage related


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 12, 2011)

Geri said:


> That's a mile away from me!



fixed


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 12, 2011)

_


big eejit said:



			And sausages. Paeckarts Butchers (AKA The Sausage King) by the arches does the best sausages
		
Click to expand...

_
Hah, so it's not just me then! The rest of their meat is pretty bland really, but I think their sausages are up there with some of the best. The mrs thinks I mad for thinking so tho, so at least I'm not mad alone.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 13, 2011)

Gerry1time said:


> Hah, so it's not just me then! The rest of their meat is pretty bland really, but I think their sausages are up there with some of the best. The mrs thinks I mad for thinking so tho, so at least I'm not mad alone.



They close one day a week to just make sausages. That's sausage dedication for you. When my kids come over we have sausage sandwiches from the The Sausage King. One week we had Murray's sausages instead and fussy daughter noticed. "Where are these sausages from?" We won't make that mistake again.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 19, 2011)

So no-one's allowed to speak? Let's hope the landlord at the OMT is on Twitter so we can order a pint.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 19, 2011)

Posted above in wrong thread but as this board no longer allows me to edit or delete anything I post it will have to stay there!


----------



## big eejit (Dec 3, 2011)

Went to the launch of a photo book about the riots last night. They used a few of my pics:

http://www.tangentbooks.co.uk/products/Bristol-Riots.html

(Not for profit so not advertising! Just saying!)


----------

